# Some Corbels



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Had to match (scale and style) new corbels to old corbels for an addition.

I just made an installed them, nothing else.

Originals, 1862ish.







Made a tracing of the smaller one's



Had to scale it to fit where they were going



Made wood patterns.



Cut outsides:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Stalled for a while I set up this thing to cut the insides:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53R7gDK-y9I





Sanded for days:





Stalled again until I found a small lathe and figured out how to turn and sharpen tools and find a grinder to redo to sharpen the tools with:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

All painted and starting to install


----------



## jswain (Jan 24, 2015)

Great work!


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Awesome, just awesome!
Absolutely love this kind of work. 

What are the blanks made from? Looks like poplar, but did you have to glue it up (looks like solid pieces from the photos)?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It was poplar, not my favorite choice, but your choices are limited in 16/4 stock 14" wide and this was the better choice.

I didn't want to glue up the thickness.

Ones on main house project 24" and drop 32"


----------



## csv (Aug 18, 2009)

Damn nice


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice to see people still want some style, and glad you gave them some.:thumbsup:


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

I am continually humbled by the craftsmanship I see around here. I get all stoked and post a really nice entry door install we just finished, and then I see something like this. It makes me want to hang my head in shame.

BEAUTIFUL work Darcy! :thumbsup:

BTW, our mill shop just made me some brickmold for a circle top storm door we are going to be installing. Our mill shop guy used Hickory. He said he likes to use Hickory because it stands up to the weather really well, holds paint etc. Next time you do a project like that, you might want to check it out.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

This was a fun project (there were times i wanted to toss them in the wood stove though) that i got to learn a bunch of stuff while doing it.

Learned how to set up a machine that may be one of 3 similar ones that are running, learned how to turn and learned how to sharpen lathe tools.

Heck, i even made a little money too.


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

Are you concerned about wood movement with Poplar as an exterior material?
I learned my lesson after making some custom screen doors out of 
Poplar---never again.
My $.02


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Not up under there I am not. The damn pvc trim will out move those corbels.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Top notch work as usual Darcy.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

beautiful..just beautiful:thumbsup:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice... customer musta' loved 'em... :thumbsup:

.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Looks suspiciously like craftsmanship.:thumbsup:


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks great. How many hours you think you have in that project?


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

I had to make corbels for a patio cover we built.. I made 4 then the customer wanted 4 more. I said ok you can have 4 more and they are $700 each. Lol. Mine were no where near the detail you made and I already decided I wasn't making another corbel as long as I live. 

May I ask what you charged for those? And how long they took.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Beautiful work and workmanship as always...Something to be proud of!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

madrina said:


> I had to make corbels for a patio cover we built.. I made 4 then the customer wanted 4 more. I said ok you can have 4 more and they are $700 each. Lol. Mine were no where near the detail you made and I already decided I wasn't making another corbel as long as I live.
> 
> May I ask what you charged for those? And how long they took.


400 each i believe. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Missed this the first time around. Cool stuff!

Did you get to remove/deconstruct one of the originals?


----------

